# Smithgall Woods trip planned for March



## flyfisher007 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll be heading to Smithgall Woods in March with my girlfriend. This will be our first trip there, I've heard good and bad things about the fishing, not really sure what to expect other than tough fish, beautiful scenery and a great time no matter what happens. I am looking for suggestions on what's worked best for those who have been. Also with the barbless hooks, is it okay to break the barbs off the flies I've tried or do I need to tie up more on barbless hooks.....I've heard


----------



## gacoach (Feb 2, 2017)

great info on ngto.org

http://www.georgia-outdoors.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95057 & http://www.georgia-outdoors.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106150

just got back from there yesterday. beautiful weather but tough fishing conditions. water was low and crystal clear. saw plenty of fish but no takers.... others in the parking lot had the same stories. check your barbless hooks by seeing if it comes out smoothly when poked through a tshirt. if it snags, it's not barbless... all flies have to be barbless on your person or i believe it's a $50+ fine per fly.... a tough day at dukes is still a great day.... ><(((('>


----------



## fishndoc (Feb 3, 2017)

Number one rule at Dukes:  "Fish Sneaky"!

Stay low, stay out of the water if possible, if you have to wade do it slowly and stealthy, and no false casting.

And I've never been checked for barbs, but I've heard stories of big fines.  You don't need a big assortment:  prince nymphs, GRHEs, pheasant tails, and my favorite Red Foxsquirrel nymphs.  If it has rained, some San Juan worms.  I have better luck with non-beadhead there.  And fluorocarbon tippet.  If you use a strike indicator, use Smallest piece of yarn as you can get by with (again, fish sneaky).


----------



## flyfisher007 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## mattuga (Feb 15, 2017)

Fish sneaky!  I've always enjoyed run 2 starting at the bridge.  Heard it can be fun after a rain.


----------



## TheFlyingMoose (Feb 22, 2017)

I fish there often and live right downstream on Duke's Creek.   Fished there today and would love to help you out.   It is a very challenging place and the fish are wild skittish.   Call me at 6783306963
Bruce Sanson


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2017)

I fished it once with my ol buddy Kyle.  HE taught me three things when we stepped in the water.....  Stay out of sight.  Put the fly where it needs to be on the fist cast and stay out of sight.

Great place to fish if you have never hung a big one.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 2, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> I fished it once with my ol buddy Kyle.  HE taught me three things when we stepped in the water.....  Stay out of sight.  Put the fly where it needs to be on the fist cast and stay out of sight.
> 
> Great place to fish if you have never hung a big one.



Sounds like a smart guy! I wonder if he's got the bears figured out like the trout?!


----------



## flyfisher007 (Mar 5, 2017)

1 week away, looking like rain.....May be a blessing. Pretty excited


----------



## TheFlyingMoose (Mar 10, 2017)

I can't seem to upload pictures on here, but if you go to my Facebook page, The Flying Moose Guide Service, you can see several fish I caught at Dukes creek last Wednesday.  I live here in Helen and would love to help you out of you want me to. 
6783306963


----------



## flyfisher007 (Mar 14, 2017)

Didn't make it there to fish. I'll get with you next time I head up that way. Thank you





TheFlyingMoose said:


> I can't seem to upload pictures on here, but if you go to my Facebook page, The Flying Moose Guide Service, you can see several fish I caught at Dukes creek last Wednesday.  I live here in Helen and would love to help you out of you want me to.
> 6783306963


----------

